# iui and sperm counts??? *



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive just found out that some of you ladies have had iui whilst having male factor.i/we have never been offered this and now wondering why not.
last sa   6mil,55%motile,80%abn forms.ive heard that people with worse counts then this going onto iui.
what were you counts ect ladies

haley


----------



## summerbee (May 16, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

I cant remember my hubbys counts exactly, just that he has 96% abnormality, and per millilitre its a lower count than normal. When we saw our GP he said he`d seen men with a zero count go on to have twins, so we had high hopes. After seeing the consultant at the hospital, our hopes of it being so easy were brought down to reality, after seeing I may not be ovulating, and that DH was now 96% (it was 85% first time) the Dr said leaving things as they are its `highly unlikely` we`ll ever concieve naturally.  

He said to try clomid for 3 months and failing that our next step would be IUI.  The hospital stats are all 100% for this, so we`re hopeful. Hospital appt in June so fingers crossed the clomid worked. I`ve have a daughter who`s 5 this year but she`s not my DH, so its really important to us we have a child together. I should think with your DH`s counts that IUI will be an option for you too, it seems (from what our consultant says) its the next step in our quest and he seemed quite positive it will work, and thats with only 4 % normal boys!

take care and good luck

Summerbee x


----------

